# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Logitech S-120

## GiannisSma

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω τα ηχεία του τίτλου και τα είχα αφήσει στην άκρη λόγο του εξής προβλήματος: ενώ ήταν στο ρεύμα και έπαιζαν κανονικά για αρκετό καιρό μια μέρα άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή άνοιξα τα ηχεία αλλά ήχος πουθενά. Νόμιζα πως ήταν από τον υπολογιστή αλλά τα σύνδεσα και αλλού σύνδεσα και στην θύρα τους που έχουν για ακούστηκα και τα ηχεία συνδεμενα στον υπολογιστή αλλά ήχος πουθενά. Ρεύμα παίρνουν και το λαμπάκι ανάβει. Το θέμα μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ανοίγουν κιόλας για να δω αν υπάρχει εμφανή βλάβη εσωτερικά γιατί δεν έχουν καμία βίδα ούτε καμιά κρυμμένη κάτω από τα ποδαράκια τα λαστιχένια. Παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες.






Στάλθηκε από το X5pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

